# Cross cut sled accuracy



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi

I am just finishing up a cross cut sled for large panels and made my first test cuts with what I think is a squared up fence. Not so square, as it turns out. Or maybe it is square enough. 

Using the five cut method (explained here and here) to figure how accurate it is, I calculate that it is 4/64th off over the four cuts, or 1/64th off for one cut. For the decimal folks among us, that is 0.015625. 

So, good enough or should I try to adjust the fence to get this error smaller?

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

That means, over a 4"wide board, your 90 degree crosscut is actually 90.223 degrees if my math is correct. Depending on what you do most often, I might try to adjust. You might be able to just adhere a playing card to the fence to compensate.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*1/64 th in what length*

not too bad in 48" but that would not be good in 4".
I'm not sure how you made your fence but it would be good if it were adjustable. Maybe it just warped? How straight is the fence? ...... :blink:


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I was able to get it so it is only off by less than 1/128th, or so I estimate. I'll take a few more cuts just to be sure and call it a day.

Greg


----------

